# 1993 Audi S4 for sale 6500



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

Pearl white, black leather carbon trim, polished factory rims, Bilstein sport struts, Intrax springs, stage II chips, cold side turbo upgrade/ball bearing, 155,000 miles. email [email protected] for details and pictures


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 1993 Audi S4 for sale 6500 (16vsilverstreak)*

bah! Classifieds, please....


----------

